# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Optimization Build idea help

## Kerero

hello everyone,

I played around in my head about a "you come close you get damage, you attack me you get dmg" kinda build
for that i would go like this 

14 Abjuation Wiz (for a high arcane ward and the spells fire shield, spirit shroud)
2   Warlock  (for Armor of agathys and Eldritch blast and the Armor of shadow and agonizing blast invocatios)
4   Spore druid (for the circle of spores)

needed Feat: elemental adept cold, war caster 
possible feat: Sentinel, mobile, tough, resilient (con)

my thought behind that is i cast armor of Shadow (that only costs one action and no spellslot, giving me an easy way to keep my Acrane ward up)>then armor of agathys (so the keep getting cold dmg without depleting my THP> Fires shield (cold)> and i would use Eldritch blast or other spell attack based attacks for...attacking.
if hte fights get to hard for e to stay alive i would cast spirit shroud and Eb (1d10+1/2/3d8+5 to a max of 4d10+4/8/12d8+20 dmg) and using Hexblade feat and the hex spell to give me and my team more of an advantage.

i`m thinking of using 3 lvl in Warlock for the chain boon and the gift of the ver living ones (so i can use life transference and using gift of the ever lving ones to heal me back up quickly using spells or potions)

circle of spores would be just for the subclass feat with the possabilty of 2d4 extra dmg but that would contradict some spells and feats i would like to use.


i hope i told you guys everything i thought of this char/class combination and with that out of my way...how feasable is this feat, are there any suggestion you guys have and is it a fun way to play ?

----------


## CTurbo

Right off the bat the first 2 things that come to mind are

1. You'd need at least 13 in Int, Wis, and Cha to qualify for those 3 classes which means you're not likely to have more than a 14 in anything and you certainly don't want to dump Con. You'll be looking at a very low AC even with Mage Armor. You're not planning on bumping any ASI at any point other than the +1 Con the Res gives. You're also looking at 3 or 4 ASIs total at level 20.

2. I can't ever recommend considering what a character would look like on paper at level 20. How will you level this character? Go straight Wizard for 14 levels and then gab a couple Warlock levels? I'd be more concerned with how this character would play between levels 3-12.

----------


## Kerero

> Right off the bat the first 2 things that come to mind are
> 
> 1. You'd need at least 13 in Int, Wis, and Cha to qualify for those 3 classes which means you're not likely to have more than a 14 in anything and you certainly don't want to dump Con. You'll be looking at a very low AC even with Mage Armor. You're not planning on bumping any ASI at any point other than the +1 Con the Res gives. You're also looking at 3 or 4 ASIs total at level 20.


My way of thinking was that i mainly get as high as possible Int/dex and con ( for the obvious) and acually neglect char/druid at cha/wis of 13 for i would only would like the subclass feats and spells and try to ( dependend on my stats) to ger some magic items to help my against my low ASIs





> 2. I can't ever recommend considering what a character would look like on paper at level 20. How will you level this character? Go straight Wizard for 14 levels and then gab a couple Warlock levels? I'd be more concerned with how this character would play between levels 3-12.


I never used any thoughts about how i would lvl upmaybe 6lvl wiz - 2lvl warlock - wiz up to 14 - then 4 druid ?
I created the char as lvl 20 of the get gothanks for pointing this out for me

Do you have any other sugesstions ?

----------


## Unoriginal

> My way of thinking was that i mainly get as high as possible Int/dex and con ( for the obvious) and acually neglect char/druid at cha/wis of 13 for i would only would like the subclass feats and spells and try to ( dependend on my stats) to ger some magic items to help my against my low ASIs
> 
> 
> 
> I never used any thoughts about how i would lvl upmaybe 6lvl wiz - 2lvl warlock - wiz up to 14 - then 4 druid ?
> I created the char as lvl 20 of the get gothanks for pointing this out for me
> 
> Do you have any other sugesstions ?


Aasimar can get you an aura that damages everyone within it. Maybe it's worth seeing how it interacts with that build?

----------


## Kerero

but doesn`t the assaamar feat also damage your companions as they count as Creatures ?

----------


## RogueJK

> but doesn`t the assaamar feat also damage your companions as they count as Creatures ?


Yes.  Radiant Consumption affects all creatures within 10', including any allies.

----------


## CTurbo

With point buy you could use 15, 13, 13, 12, 12, 8 and with Human you could start with 9 Str, 14 Dex, 14 Con, 16 Int, 13 Wis, and 13 Cha. That isn't too bad really.

----------

